# Boston meetup



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

Anybody up for a Boston meetup? I'm a student at Tufts and I'd love to meet some others with SA from the area. I understand from reading some earlier posts that a few people did once express an interest in a meetup but it never came to fruition.

There's plenty to do in the city so hopefully I can get something going.


----------



## beanman80 (Oct 11, 2006)

*sure*

I would meet up if everyone else did but we have been down this rode before....hiya sheri ..you know go out to the movies then a quiet retaurant...someplace where we could talk or not..talk just as long as everyone is semi-comfortable


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Umm if other people went I might go.


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

I think it would be really great if a Boston gathering could finally get organized. Something like what beanman80 is what I pictured: a movie and then a restaurant or someplace after so we could all talk. Or something else, if anybody can think of something better. 

I know that working on social anxiety almost always works better in groups so I think this would be a great opportunity for us all.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Harry Potter!

(must there be talking :um)


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Perhaps


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

lol...hey free popcorn!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

"Could you throw some sodas too!" hehe


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

i would participate in a meetup


----------



## beanman80 (Oct 11, 2006)

*yaaaa*

lets do it  now if we could all actually set up a date to meet..this should be very interesting..I'm gonna just throw out a date 11/11/06....in 2 weeks..say something if this seems too soon


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Ah, skating...no awkward silences since we'll be too busy laughing at each other falling (or at least me falling). I don't care about dates either...except for Nov. 25th. I'm free on weekdays after 4:30.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

native southerners like myself certainly dont skate.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Last time I went skating I fell right on my tail bone... hurt for weeks... hehe...


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm not so hot on the skating idea myself.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

party poopers!



(kidding)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

go to a zoo and adopt an animal for SAS


----------



## spadoan (May 5, 2005)

I've always wanted to skate at Frog Pond too-I haven't gone ice skating since elementary school though. I can go on Fridays and Saturdays and Sundays after 4. I think going to a movie and dinner would be fun too.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*pokes thread*


----------



## beanman80 (Oct 11, 2006)

*hmmm*

I knew this was gonna happen :lol come on people


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm moving there in January.. I've love to meet up then. I don't know a single person on the east coast, so maybe I'll make a friend or two.. :idea


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

cat burglar said:


> I'm moving there in January.. I've love to meet up then. I don't know a single person on the east coast, so maybe I'll make a friend or two.. :idea


You're not stealing my cat

Anyways, I only hang out with Roger Miller


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Nyx, did you delete your post?

Anyway, I'm all for seeing a movie (but Mazikeen can stay at home with Roger Miller and their precious cat)


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

No, I didn't delete it. Must have been lost in the move.
Anyways, what I said was that maybe we could do a movie thing because I'm sure there are others like me who don't really have anyone to go to the movies with. There would be no pressure to talk. If others are willing to form a little group it would be cool  Boston people seem quite hesitant to meet :b That is all.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Me too


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Why is it always the Boston gatherings that fail to happen? :stu :lol


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*



ShyViolet said:


> Why is it always the Boston gatherings that fail to happen? :stu :lol


Beats me, seems like Pip was the only one who could successfully organize anything!


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

I could post a date (Jan 25!), but as for a location...... ???


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

hmm, good point, Sheri.

Do you any of you bums have jobs or go to school?

wait, wait..wrong approach :eek

How does January 27 work for everyone?


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Jan 27th is my birthday.

I selfishly nominate the movies at the Landmark center since its right next to my apartment. :b


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Oh nice. We can go to a restaurant and have the waiters gather around and sing happy birthday for you!


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Nyx said:


> Oh nice. We can go to a restaurant and have the waiters gather around and sing happy birthday for you!


 :hide


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Nyx said:


> Oh nice. We can go to a restaurant and have the waiters gather around and sing happy birthday for you!


:lol sounds like a plan. let's all bring cameras


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Nyx said:


> Oh nice. We can go to a restaurant and have the waiters gather around and sing happy birthday for you!


Good idea! :yay :drunk


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Who's bringing the Zoloft?


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

What a cool way to spend a birthday (minus the waiters singing). I hope you guys have fun!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm up for it. I'm certain I won't have anything to do that day :b


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm up for it, but does it really have to be on my b-day? I usually get into very very bad moods on b-days. Well, whatever everyone else decides on.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*



Sheri said:


> How about the week after, February 3rd? Or, if you guys are feeling ambitious, we could do it the week before.


Either works for me.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

February 3rd works for me :yes
Oh and we would have to vote or something on a movie. You know we'd get there and everyone would be too polite to say what they wanted to see and we'd and up standing there for hours shuffling our feet :lol


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I don't know what will be out then, but I like most things. I hear they release all the horrible movies early in the year though :lol


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

We can worry about the movie closer to the date. We should decide on a theatre though.


----------



## nnn876 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi everyone! I'm newish to the board and only just ran across this thread, but I live in the Boston area and would be up for 1/27 or 2/3.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*

Any theater would be fine with me.



nnn876 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm newish to the board and only just ran across this thread, but I live in the Boston area and would be up for 1/27 or 2/3.


You're welcome to join us


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeahhh, this will be great. I like most movies, especially comedies, low-budget thrillers, foreign films and quirky documentaries.

Jan 20 I'll be scouring for a place to live :um Jan 27 or Feb 3, however :yay


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*



Sheri said:


> Ok, looks like we have a date, February 3. That is mucho progress. :yes
> 
> I dunno about the theater still, but I'm sticking to my previously nominated one. :b


I nominated the landmark center one because its close to me, lol. :b Kat likes the restaurants there too, lol.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

lol I don't care which. They're both nice. You two battle it out!


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*



Sheri said:


> I suppose I'm defeated, but I don't know where the Landmark is. Looks like Kendall Square? I fear I'll get lost, have a panic attack, fall down, and all the trendy intellectual yuppies will step all over me. Help!


Lol, its not a huge deal for me either. Landmark Center is near Kenmore Square, down the street from Fenway.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

You just take the D line to Fenway. It lets you off right around the corner.
We could hold stand in the station and hold a giant sign with your name if you like


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*



Sheri said:


> Oh ok, Kenmore Square I can do. I know that area. Not well, but enough to not fall down and be tread upon. :b
> 
> I never heard of this Landmark Theater. I went on the site and it said Kendall Square (hence my panic) and Waltham. Is this other one not listed?
> 
> And no sign, thank you. I'll just walk around and hopefully stumble upon my destination.


Landmark Theatre is in Kendall Square. This is the Landmark Center, which happens to contain a movie theatre.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

lol


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*



Sheri said:


> On my way to the Baptist yesterday I went by this Landmark place, which I have been by before. I didn't even realize it had a name, I always called it "the old building with the Best Buy." All is good. :b


What Baptist would that be? There's a Baptist church right next to my apartment.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Pan's Labyrinth looks interesting :yes So does Children of Men. I dunno what else.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

hold up, slow down :wtf we're not even getting _previews_ for those here in AK yet, and you two are already talking about seeing them.

ok  I'm up for anything that isn't overhyped or inspired by a fantasy novel that's got a cult following of preteens and middleaged men who live in their mothers' basements and eat canned beans for every meal. There have been way too many of those movies the last few years.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

lol
Yeah it comes out today actually.
When does Pan's Labyrinth come out? It's indie so it might not be in the regular theaters by then or ever.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I doubt it'll be in the theater :/ We could always venture out to the smaller theaters


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

hi...I guess i have returned to the board just in time fior a boston non-meet up...I would definitely like to join you if u allow ppl fromRhode Island there


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

mc said:


> I would definitely like to join you if u allow ppl fromRhode Island there


NO!!!! Only born-and-raised Bostonians allowed at our gathering.

Sorry :b


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Well that excludes me as well. You guys have fun


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I was just about to post that :b Saw it in the paper today. 
Goth Ron and Hermione are a bit scary btw.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Are we going to eat before/after?


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

*movie review*

I read several reviews of this movie and strongly suggest herbal assistance.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'd love to have some iced tea with the movie.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: movie review*



Sheri said:


> I don't go by reviews anyway, I like to watch and decide for myself.


:agree

and I have yet to find a home...


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Well if we have some time after the movie we can show you all the primo hobo spots in Boston


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

:lol

I'm gonna hold you to that


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I was going to come, but something has come up on that day. Sorry. I hope you all have fun.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Perrap said:


> I was thinking that maybe I could come? I don't want to intrude or anything. Plus it makes me anxious just thinking about it, but I think it could be helpful...would it be alright if maybe I joined you all? :hide


Of course you can come! :yes


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Of course you can come! Didn't know you lived around here 
I don't think we've decided on time yet.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Perrap said:


> Actually I live in Maine, but Boston is close by.


Yeah, please join us  Do you drive? I'd hate for you to have to drive anywhere within 20 miles of this city. *shudder*


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

We should probably start deciding on a time and place to meet so that those who are traveling can plan better


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Nyx said:


> We should probably start deciding on a time and place to meet so that those who are traveling can plan better


Well the T-stop seems the most logical place for everyone to meet. I don't know about the time though.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Well is everyone ok with watching Pan's Labyrinth? No one's suggested anything else so...We can find out the show times and work from there.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Green Line D - Fenway stop


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

*re:T stops*

I'll b coming from south station or back bay...what is the closest T-stop?The MBTA website had me walking for 8 minutes. The last time I went to fenway i dont remember walking that far?


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

The show times for Pan's Labyrinth, according to fandango, are 12:55, 4:00, 7:10, and 9:55. We can work around those I guess


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

12:55 sounds like a good time....


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm still drooling under the covers at that time.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Well I suppose the time depends on how late Perrap wants to start back home, since she's got the longest trip back. I myself prefer a later time rather than 12.

Did we ever decide if we're going to get anything to eat before/after? We'd have to account the time for that, plus give ourself plenty of time to make sure everyone finds each other.

I think the best place to meet is the T-stop, since a lot of us will be arriving there anyways, and they'll be less chance of anyone getting lost.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

pictures please...


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

How about 4 then...will the drooling have stopped by then?


----------



## nnn876 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi everybody,

I actually have another event I'm going to in Boston Friday night and all day Saturday...I'm torn about whether to sneak out of it temporarily and come by for this SAS gathering. :| I want to meet y'all!

I think my compromise is going to be: I might have time to pop in and eat with you if it's in the afternoon (i.e., if you eat after the 12ish movie or before the 4ish movie).

Could somebody who's definitely going please PM me with your cell phone #? Or if you prefer, you can PM me and say "send me your # first." Then I can get in touch Saturday and find out _if_ you're eating, where/when to meet and how to find you.

I hope everybody has a great time and makes lots of new friends, with or without me.

Regards,
--Nick


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

It looks like anothe potential boston meet fails. Kind of like the stupid cartoon network guerilla ad campaign...a silly panic caused a fizzle....sigh


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

^Nothing has failed...

The 4:00 and 7:10 movie are both fine by me. I'd guess if we do the 4:00 we'd eat after and if we did 7:10 we'd eat before?

nnn876 you're welcome to drop by  I don't have a cell phone though.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

****Gathering Details****
*Day:* Saturday, February 3rd
*Meeting Time:* 3:15-3:30 (this will give time for everyone to get there and for us to buy tickets)
*Meeting Place:* Green Line D - Fenway Stop
*Movie:* Pan's Labyrinth at 4:00pm at the Fenway AMC Theater
*Dinner:* To Be Determined


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

For anyone coming not via T, the Landmark Center is at 401 Park Drive. Its a large brick building. The T-stop where we'll be meeting is to the left of it next to the Bed, Bath, and Beyond. You should see signs for it.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*



Nyx said:


> ****Gathering Details****
> *Meeting Time:* 3:15-3:30 (this will give time for everyone to get there and for us to buy tickets)
> *Meeting Place:* Green Line D - Fenway Stop
> *Movie:* Pan's Labyrinth at 4:00pm at the Fenway AMC Theater
> *Dinner:* To Be Determined


You didn't say what day you're meeting.


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

woo......we made it under the wire...I'll b there...


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*



Becky said:


> Nyx said:
> 
> 
> > ****Gathering Details****
> ...


lol...yeah that would be an important detail :b ty!


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll be joining you guys, too. Been observing the thread for a while. I guess I should be there since I'm the one who started the Boston meetup thread. :yes


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

Quick question, are we meeting inside or outside the T stop?


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*



jumbojedi06 said:


> Quick question, are we meeting inside or outside the T stop?


Its a surface stop


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

Ahhh, thanks, ColdFury.  

I don't use the D-line that often so this will be my first time at Fenway.


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

uhh...how r we going to recongnize each other?


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Just look for the awkward group of people not taking to each other and staring at their feet 
Some of us have pictures so that's one way. I'll be wearing a green knit hat so you can look out for that.


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll be wearing a blue coat that says 'The North Face' on it.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*



Sheri said:


> I'll be wearing a long gray coat, and probably my Slytherin scarf. But I'm sure only Kat knows what one looks like. :b


omg you have a Slytherin scarf!? I'm so jealous! I have to buy something to wear when the book comes out.


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll b wearing a white patriots hat and nothing else


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

From left to right, Perrap, Sheri, Kat, Sandra, Jumbojedi, and Me (not pictured cat burglar, who took the pic)


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice to see everyone ..just I wish i saw the movie not just the lobby of the theatre.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*



mc said:


> Nice to see everyone ..just I wish i saw the movie not just the lobby of the theatre.


so that was you. Sorry, I thought you said, "Kate in a green hat."


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

very cool...


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

I agree. :yes You guys look great!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Nice picture!!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am glad you guys got together. You look like a happy bunch.


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

He said the other picture we took made a few of us look pretty demonic so it's probably better we not freak everyone out with that one. :lol


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

good looking group right there... 
so how'd it go? Haven't really heard anyone comment about it.... did you all agree this was something you wouldnt discuss er something?...hehe

any plans on doing it again?..er was once painful enough? :b


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Hot bunch of SAS'ers we got there!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

You guys really look good!


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*



Perrap said:


> though I admit I wouldn't mind burning that picture since it isnt very flattering personally lol


hehe, oh please, you look beautiful
that whole group looks like a pretty good looking bunch...
now all we need to see is that other picture floating around... lol


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

The old pic has been deleted


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*



Perrap said:


> I had a good time  I know it was quiet and all, but I still was really glad that it worked out.
> 
> though I admit I wouldn't mind burning that picture since it isnt very flattering personally lol


:ditto on both counts lol


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: re: Boston meetup*



Sheri said:


> Then I saw the whole empty front row and thought it was a miracle from God. :lol


lol I think it was because I once walked into a theater with one person and we couldn't find a seat together :/


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

That's pretty neat that one of these meet-ups did happen...
Wouldn't mind going to one myself if I could get to one.


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

:ditto
I'd definitely be up to meeting some more SAS people...
perhaps we'll have to plan another one this spring...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sweet. someday i hope to make one of these

looks like the ladies were freezing :lol


----------



## aboveandbelow (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks like I joined the forum too late, any plans for another one around spring?


----------



## Beetlebum (Sep 24, 2006)

Cool pic! Glad it all went well.


----------



## saaraa (Apr 28, 2007)

hmmm...


----------

